# Is milk good for dogs?



## Pug Daddy

I was just wondering if milk is good for dogs? Some websites say it's not. Can someone clarify this for me.


----------



## rosemaryninja

http://www.healthypet.com/faq_view.aspx?ID=26


----------



## odp1979

My dog is lactos intolerent, maybe it just depends on each individual dog.


----------



## hbueain

my first dog drank a whole cup in like 2 sec... then when i came back that day i found two stash of brown substance in my room - he couldn't hold it

had to wash the carpet lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I'd say nope. It can cause vomiting and the runs.


----------



## DogsforMe

They can't break down the lactose in the milk. There are puppy milks available but they really don't need it.


----------



## yatesie

everyone has told me its a no-go. my dogs LOVE it, but it never fails to make them gassy less than 15 minutes later. haha.


----------



## Miranda53

My dog often has her kibble softened with a small amount of goat's milk, and also has a spoonful of bio yoghurt daily. She has no problems digesting these. I think it depends on the dog.


----------



## Elana55

When I was on the dairy farm the only animals (cats or dogs) that could have milk were ones who were barn animals... Milk = diarrhea in cats and dogs. They all love drinking it too. 

Yogurt not a problem.


----------



## BoGs

My parents dog Juno (English Cocker Spaniel) he gets milk every morning loves it (~150 ml) just something for taste.... the milk is non fat tho 0%. I think he would get the runs if it was anything higher.


----------

